# Please! No PM's for Wild Bill!



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

While I enjoy helping folks I feel the need to ask if people with questions could use my regular email and not PM me through the board.

The reason is that I get a LOT of PM's and keep choking up my mailbox! We're only allowed 100 msgs, both in and out.

Better yet, while I would prefer business questions about doing work for you to be handled by regular email if you just have a general question for help with electronics or a problem with your amp that you would like to tackle yourself then why not post it in the Forum?

That way everybody will see it and have a chance to either learn from it or even participate in helping with knowledge and solutions. We have been lucky to attract some really great tubeheads to this board who have been kind enough to kick in with their experience. It's amazing how many times what we think is a unique problem has been seen or experienced many times by others who will cheerfully share!

What's more, believe it or not I DON"T know everything!:smile: I can spend time on research with some problems but there are guys across the country who likely have had that very specific problem and can give a quick answer!

Then I learn something new!:smile: Quickly, too!

I guess I could just get more aggressive with housekeeping my mailbox but I'm just too old, fat and slow!

Pretty please!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Wild Bill said:


> Better yet, while I would prefer business questions about doing work for you to be handled by regular email if you just have a general question for help with electronics or a problem with your amp that you would like to tackle yourself then why not post it in the Forum?
> 
> That way everybody will see it and have a chance to either learn from it or even participate in helping with knowledge and solutions. We have been lucky to attract some really great tubeheads to this board who have been kind enough to kick in with their experience. It's amazing how many times what we think is a unique problem has been seen or experienced many times by others who will cheerfully share!



Hey, ya! Let us all see those questions! Some of us really like to see problems and the answers to them. Hacks like me also like to throw in a wild guess or two before Bill (or another pro), gives you the straight-up.



Wild Bill said:


> What's more, believe it or not I DON"T know everything!:smile:


And, sorry Bill, but I will have to respectfully disagree on that one. hwopv


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Bill has been incredibly gracious with sharing his amp expertise, so cut him some slack and post *public *questions (not specifically addressed to him either).

I get the same thing in the classes I teach: 50 individual emails asking the same questions; what could be publicly answered in 10 seconds, takes forever to individually respond.

I eventually had to stop responding to emails, don't force Bill into the same position or the board will suffer as a whole.

TG


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> Bill has been incredibly gracious with sharing his amp expertise, so cut him some slack and post *public *questions (not specifically addressed to him either).
> 
> I get the same thing in the classes I teach: 50 individual emails asking the same questions; what could be publicly answered in 10 seconds, takes forever to individually respond.
> 
> ...


Thanks, TG! You nailed it!

Still, my bigger fear is answering 50 individual emails WRONG!:smile: I had a brain cramp on another techie board and the great thing was that in no time another guy had jumped in to correct me. Nobody was given the wrong info that might have screwed them up with troubleshooting a similar problem for years!

That's the beauty of building a team and that's what we seem to have now on this board. It's great to see other techies help out, particularly Mark Hammer. Folks may not know that Mark is a pedal wizard! They tend to be rare in our circles. It's like there's always a surplus of guitar players around but a great keyboard or horn player is a rarity!

BTW, what do you teach? Just curious!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I just wanted to take this opportunity to say *"Many Thanks" * again to all the electronics gurus for helping us with technical electronics questions and for teaching us through their detailed responses.

This generous use of your valuable time is much appreciated.

Dave


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> Bill has been incredibly gracious with sharing his amp expertise, so cut him some slack and post *public *questions (not specifically addressed to him either).
> 
> I get the same thing in the classes I teach: 50 individual emails asking the same questions; what could be publicly answered in 10 seconds, takes forever to individually respond.
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity, what classes do you teach?


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

greco said:


> I just wanted to take this opportunity to say *"Many Thanks" * again to all the electronics gurus for helping us with technical electronics questions and for teaching us through their detailed responses.
> 
> This generous use of your valuable time is much appreciated.
> 
> Dave


Absolutly, thanks guys.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

<bump> <bump>


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey Bill,

Could you please send me your regular email address?

Thanks,
Charles


----------



## Buggie (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry Bill, I PM'd ya before I saw this.
Doug MacLean


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

Question for Wild Bill.
About twenty years ago, a friend gave me a Costello amp head (I no longer have it) made in Guelph I think. It was a dual 6L6 with honkin' big Hammond transformers and a choke. It looked similar to a BF Fender head.
Would that be your creation?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

hey Bill, could you send me your email address RE business. Thanks.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> hey Bill, could you send me your email address RE business. Thanks.


I hope Wild Bill is OK with me posting this:

William R J Costello
E-mail Address: [email protected]

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

greco said:


> I hope Wild Bill is OK with me posting this:
> 
> William R J Costello
> E-mail Address: [email protected]
> ...


No problem, Dave! Best way to get ahold of me quickly.

WB


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Furtz said:


> Question for Wild Bill.
> About twenty years ago, a friend gave me a Costello amp head (I no longer have it) made in Guelph I think. It was a dual 6L6 with honkin' big Hammond transformers and a choke. It looked similar to a BF Fender head.
> Would that be your creation?


Nope! Likely it came from Costello Music in Dundas, Ontario. They wouldn't have made it. There were a couple of small manufacturers that sold amps to music stores, re-branding the names.

Although most people seem to think that any name that ends in a vowel must be Italian, Costello is actually an Irish name! In Ireland it's a name like Smith. Originally it came from Latin with the Romans, so there are equivalent names in the Latin languages like Spanish, French, Portugeuse and (yes) Italian. These names were often changed to Angicized spelling here in North America. 

So there's Costellos all over the place and no closer related than people named Jones!

WB


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for the reply WB. Glad to know you didn't make it. It was a bit of a stinker.


----------

